# Nortriptyline for IBS-D?



## Emilyy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I just started taking nortriptyline for my IBS on July 4th. My doctor told me to start taking 10 mg every night at bedtime and once the side effects passed and if I didn't notice any relief than I could increase it to 20 mg then 30 mg as needed. I am now up to 30 mg for the past week and my side effects have mostly cleared up (the drowsiness and dizziness) except for the dry mouth that isn't a huge deal.. But I haven't noticed much change.

But I'm also concerned because although I'm diarrhea dominant, it's an issue when I have constipation because it causes my GI to spasm and then I have diarrhea until the hard stool is softened and moved along... which can take days! Has anyone ever tried taking nortriptyline with an SSRI if they have alternating IBS? I just feel a little lost as to what my next step is at this point..

Maybe some background would help. I started getting abdominal pain when I was 12 years old. I would get them in the mornings at while in my first period class at school, which I would routinely dismiss myself to the bathroom just so I could privately be somewhere until the pain passed. I started to skip breakfast because of this so it wasn't as bad through high school until 12th grade, it suddenly became much worse! I started having diarrhea that became more and more consistent. I ended up losing 20 pounds in a month and I felt so weak. I had no support from my parents because my mother had no idea what to think and my dad told me it was all in my head. I went to my doctor and she knew that this was serious. She referred me for some tests which were an ultrasound and barrium swallow, and also referred me to a GI specialist. The barium test showed damage in my jejenum and lower ileum which my doctor became concerned with. My GI specialist did many blood tests and an endoscopy which ruled out celiac disease. While waiting for the colonoscopy I became severely sick again where I called in sick to work for an entire month and was losing weight again (my original weight was 150 pounds and I was down to 120 pounds). A girl named Sara from a Crohn's support group told me about Rudd Clinic where I could quickly get the scope done rather than waiting 3 months while I was very ill (I thought that I was going to have to drop out of nursing school). So I got my doctor to send in the referral and then I got the consultation to Rudd clinic within the week. Now this is the weird part. I did the cleanse and then went through with the scope (which ruled out Crohn's and colitis)... then I was in remission for about 3 or 4 months. Now I don't know how that happened but it was so wonderful. Unfortunately my IBS came back. I thought perhaps the cleanse helped which I've tried redoing a couple times but the results did not repeat themselves.. but since then I have cut many things out of my diet such as cow's milk (goat's milk is fine!), red meat, some fruits and veggies, eggs, oats, caffeine, and other gut irritating foods that I have found triggered my IBS. So I've had diarhea a lot less but I get the pain still most days and the diarrhea still happens here and there (especially early mornings). But I also battle with constipation now which will leave me uncomfortable for many days before getting diarrhea.. I've also lost the support of my GI specialist because he diagnosed me with IBS and the only help he offered me is to try dicetel and buscopan, and he said other than that the ball is in my court and it's up to me to figure it out. Which is BS because now I'm finding out about people using antidepressants or antibiotics etc, and the least he could have done is refer me to a dietician? So dicetel didn't do anything, but I'm still taking the buscopan because it helps SOMETIMES but it isn't enough. I'm still suffering.

So I'm calling on anyone who's tried this medication. I've been taking it for almost 3 weeks, does it take longer to have an effect? Am I on the wrong medication?


----------

